# Lets Play Machine Shop



## alloy (Mar 22, 2015)

Sign on the wall in QA at work.


----------



## hermetic (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## 18w (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Cobra (Mar 22, 2015)

Sad!  But true!


----------



## Whyemier (Mar 23, 2015)

*Somebody Stop Me!!!*


----------

